
CasperJS - a navigation scripting & testing utility for PhantomJS - jenhsun
http://n1k0.github.com/casperjs/
======
brucehart
This is a neat project (with good documentation!). I really like PhantomJS,
and it's great for pulling data off of a single page but sometimes it can be a
pain to use it to run a series of steps in sequence. I was thinking about
trying to hook into the PhantomJS, but this looks like a very clean way to do
this. A similar project that is also very useful is pjscrape:
<http://nrabinowitz.github.com/pjscrape/> .

